# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Historia Moderne- Ngjarjet e shek. 20'

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Historia eshte shkenca qe meret me studimin dhe shqyrtimin e veprimtarise se njeriut, qe nga momenti qe u shfaq shkrimi i cili eshte baza e historise. Tre jane periudhat kryesore te historise, ajo e Lashte (afersisht 3200 p.e.s.-400 e.s.), Historia e Mesjetes (400-1492) dhe Historia Moderne, qe vashdon deri ne ditet e sotme. 
Ne kete teme do mundohem, me ndihmen tuaj, te pershkruaje sa me pjeserisht shekullin qe ndryshoje me shume rjedhojen e planetit Toke se kushdo shekull tjeter, behet fjale per shekullin e 20.
Do mundohem te pershkruaje ngjarjet kryesore qe "tronditen planetin" dhe qe ndryshuan krejtesisht harten e botes qe njifnim me perpara, dhe qe sigurisht nuk do linin pa prekur edhe atdheun tone. Qender e ketyre ngjarjeve pergjithesisht do jet kontinenti Europian- i cili gjendet ne qendervemendien e studiuesve te Historise qe nga epoka klasike- por nuk do lihen pa prekur dhe ngjarje qe preken pjesen tjeter te botes.
falemiNDERit

----------

endrit2013 (11-09-2013)

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
SHKAQET E LUFTES
Angazhimi i Sulltanit ne fund te shekullit te 19' per permiresim te gjendjes te popujve jo-Turk te Perandorise Osmane midis projektligjit "Tanzimat" nuk solli dobite qe prisnin popujt e pjeses europiane te perandorise, dmth. popujt ballkanik. Ne vitin 1908 revolucioni i "Xhonturqve" ("Turqit e Rinje") nuk beri gje tjeter vetem se ta keqesoje gjendjen. Disa vite me pare popuj si Greket, Bullgaret dhe Serbet kishin aritur te krijojne shtete me siperfaqe shume here me te vogel se ajo e sotmja. Por pjesa me e madhe e Ballkanit ndodhej ne duart e Osmaneve. Keto zona nuk perbeheshin nga nje komb i vetem por nga shume kombesi te cilat ishin te ndara ne menyre jo te barabarte. Zona si Maqedonia (ku shtrihej Maqedonia e lashte), Thraka, Epiri i Jugut etj. kishin fituar neper librat e te huajve tituj si "sallata", "fuci baruti" etj, per kete shkak. Keto zona u banonin nga Sllave, Shqiptare, Greke, Turq, Rumune, Vlleh, Hebrej, Cigane etj. Me "plakjen" qe kishte pesuar perandoria keto kombesi u gjenden perballe endres per pavaresi ose per bashkim me shtetin perkates. Keshtu keto kohe fillojne te shumohen konfliktet midis ketyre kombesive me qeverine osmane por dhe me njera tjetren. Organizohen grupe patriotesh Shqiptare, Grek, Bullgare, Serbe dhe Rumun (ne Maqedoni) te cilat shkaktojne deme te Turqit por shume here luftojne dhe me njera tjetren. Gjithashtu keto ngjarje erdhen ne nje kohe ku ne keto vende ishte perhapur e quajtura "Ideja e Madhe".
"Ideja e Madhe" ishte endra qe kishin shtetet si Greqia, Serbia dhe Bullgaria per smadhimin e siperfaqes tokesore. Kjo ide ishte e lidhur me deshiren e ketyre vendeve te clirojne bashkombesit e tyre por dhe me deshiren per pushtimin e qyteteve dhe zonave me pozite strategjike dhe ekonomike sic ishin Manastiri, Shkodra, Selaniku, Durresi, Janina, Kavala, Adrianopoja, Korca etj. Greket dhe Bullgaret synonin akoma te pushtojne edhe Stambollin (zemren e perandorise).
NGJARJET...
Mbas ketyre synimeve,qe pershkruajta me siper, shtetet e vogela te Ballkanit kuptuan se ishte koha qe te benin veper endrat e tyre, por per t'i'a aritur kesaj gjeje ato nuk do mundeshin vetem perpara "gjigandit osman". Keshtu vendosen te bejne aleance. Ne kete aleance, moren pjese Greqia, Bullgaria, Serbia dhe Mali i Zi- megjithese Shqiptaret kishin deshire te luftonin dhe ata per pavaresine e tyre nuk u pranuan ne kete aleance per shkakun se aleatet kishin synime ne dem te interesave tona. Mareveshja midis aleateve ishte se kush shtet do clironte nje toke osmane
(pavaresisht nga cili komb banohej) e bente pjese te tij- kjo tregon qe qellimi i tyre nuk ishte vetem te clironin bashkekombasit.
Fillimisht aleatet u muduan te bejne mareveshje ma Stambollin per zgjidhjen paqesore te problemeve por Sulltani ishte negativ. Keshtu me date 3 Tetor 1912 aleatet i dergojne ultimatum Sulltanit qe ushtria turke te largohet brenda tre ditesh nga Maqedonia, Shqiperia (per ta mare per vete) dhe nga tokat Serbe. Osmanet nuk rane ndakort dhe keshtu me date 4 Tetor, Serbia e para i shpall lufte Perandorise Osmane,  te njejten do bejne dhe Greqia, Bullgaria dhe Mali i Zi.
Ne kete lufte aleatet kishin ne dispozicion gati 600 000 ushtare kurse Perandoria vetem 300 000, per shkak se ne te njejten kohe luftonte edhe me Italine per Libine. Greket u ndan ne dy ushtri tokesore dhe nje detare. Njera ushtri u nis drejt Epirit dhe Shqiperise kurse tjetra drejt Maqedonise, ndersa flota kishte per detyre clirimin e ishujve te Egjeut. Serbet i'u drejtuan Kosoves dhe Dibres me Manastirin. Mali i Zi hyri ne Shqiperi kurse Bullgaria i'u drejtua Maqedonise, Thrakes dhe Stambollit. Ne te njejten kohe Shqiptaret shpallen revolucion per pavaresi, por shume shpejt ata do shofin shtetin e tyre te ri te ndare ne copa nga aleatet, vetem mbas nderhyrjes se Italise (qe nuk donte Greqi ne Adriatik) te Austroungarise (qe nuk donte Serbi te Madhe) dhe te Frances do shmanget ndarja e Shqiperise(qe njohim sot).
Me 28 Tetor 1912 Greket clirojne Selanikun, nderkohe qe Selanikut donin ta mernin edhe Bullgaret. Ne te njejten kohe Bullgaret moren Thraken (lindore-perendimore), Maqedonine Lindore dhe ariten afer Stambollit duke mare dhe Adrianopojen. Me 30 Nentor, Serbet hyne ne Diber te Madhe dhe ne Manastir ku do vrasin gati 2000 ushtare osmane. Njezet dite me pare (10 Nentor) Greket kishin mare Himaren.
Me date 3 Dhejtor 1912 Osmanet kerkojne armepushim, por mareveshja deshtoi. Me 10 Dhjetor Greket hyne ne Korce dhe i drejtohen Vlores. Ne te njejten kohe Italjanet qe kishin interesa ne Shqiperi pushtojne Vloren duke ndaluar keshtu pushtimin grek. Ne Janine Greket u munduan me shume dhe u deshen dy qytetrethime dhe dy beteja te pergjakshme qe te marin qytetin nga Osmanet, kjo ndodhi me date 21 Shkurt 1913 kurse me 8 Mars, Greket hyne ne Gjirokaster. Malazezet nga ana tjeter hyne ne Shkoder me 36000 ne 10 Prill 1913.
Lufta do mbaroje me date 30 Maj 1913 kur do nenshkruhet Protokolli i Pare i Londres (midis PO-Greqi,PO-Serbi,PO-Bullgari, PO-Mali i Zi). Me kete protokoll aleatet do detyrohen te njofin edhe shtetin e ri te Shqiperise (me kufijte qe dime sot), dmth. do terheqin ushtrite e tyre nga Shqiperia dhe do ndajne kufite e tyre me Perandorine Osmane. Ne kete marveshje nuk do dallohen qarte kufijte e ketyre shteteve ne zonen e Maqedonise, gje qe duhet ta zgjidhin me njera tjetren, duke lene keshtu boshlliqe qe do cojne ne konflikte te reja.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Shkaqet per nje konflikt te ri brenda ne Ballkan i permenda pak a shume me siper.
Protokolli i Paqes i Londres nuk i zgjidhi te gjitha problemet kombetare ne Ballkan. Aleatet ne fillim kishin vendosur qe cdo shteti do i takonte toka qe do merte, sepse nuk kishin llogaritur pasojat e luftes. Bullgaria dhe Serbia kujtonin se Greqia nuk do arinte te pushtonte shume toka, por kryeministri grek El. Veinzelos kishte ndryshuar krejt fuqine ushtarake te vendit ne ate kohe. Ne perfundim te luftes, Greqia kishte fituar tokat e Maqedonise perendimore, me gjithe Selanikun, perfundoi pushtimin e Thesalise, te Epirit Jugor dhe te ishujve te Egjeut pervec Kretes dhe Dodekaneses (Dymbedhjet Ishujt e Egjeut Lindor qe i mori Italia). Bullgaria kishte pushtuar te gjithe Thraken dhe Maqedonine Perendimore (zona midis Selanikut dhe Stambollit). Serbia kishte pushtuar Kosoven, Dibren e Madhe dhe Manastirin.
Me keto pushtime teritoriale nuk u plotesuan deshirat e aleateve, per shkak se shume bashkeatdhetar te njejtit shtet kishin ngelur ne kufinjte e shtetit fqinje. Bullgaria kishte mare toka me banues Greke, Greqia kishte mare toka me banues Bullgare, Serb (pa llogaritur Shqiptaret e kombesite e tjera)etj. Vec kesaj mania e mbretit bullgar Ferdinand qe te beje Bullgarine shtet te madh e keqesoi gjendjen.
Nderkohe qe ne lidhjet midis Bullgarise dhe tre aleateve te tjere kishte mosmareveshje nuk dnodhi e njejta gje midis Greqise, Serbise dhe Malit te Zi. Serbia dhe Greqia kishin bere mareveshje per ndarjen e tokave qe kishin pushtuar bashke qe me 20 Maj 1913, nderkohe qe nuk kishte mbaruar akoma Lufta e Pare Ballkanike.
Nga pushtimet me e pakenaqura ngeli Bullgaria, e cila nuk ariti te pushtoje as Selanikun as Manastirin (qe ishin qendra ekonomike per Ballkanin). Shume shpejt Bullgaret u pergatiten per pushtime te reja dhe fillimisht vune synim pushtimin e Selanikut. Kercenimet e ushtareve bullgare te mbetur ne zonen afer Selanikut kundra qytetit, sollen dy vendet (Greqi-Bullgari) ne krize dipllomatike. Bullgaret do fillojne te debojne nga tokat e tyre minoritaret greke, te njejten gje do bejne edhe Greket me minoritaret bullgare. Trazira gjithashu do ndodhin midis Bullgarise dhe Serbise, e cila ishte e gatshme te bashkpunonte me Athinen kundra Sofies.
Me date 21 Qershor, Bullgaret hyne ne toke greke dhe dy shtetet i shpallin lufte njera tjetres. Ne te njejten kohe ushtria bullgare hyri- dhe ne tokat e Serbise. Lufta e Dyte Ballkanike eshte fakt. 
Ne kete lufte Bullgaret shfaqen "fytyren me te keqe" perpara popullsise qe jetonte ne zonat kufitare psh. ne qytetin Doksato, Bullgaret lane te gjalle vetem 150 banore nga 3500 banore grek qe kishte qyteti. Por shume shpejt lufta do jet jo ne favor te Bullgarise. Ne Korrik ne lufte do marin pjese Rumania - e cila e kishte paralajmeruar Ferdinandin te mos beje lufte pushtuese per zmadhimin e Bullgarise- me Malin e Zi kundra Bullgarise. Ushtria rumune do arije per pak kohe jasht Sofies. Me 21 Korrik gjene rastin te hyje ne lufte, e plagosura nga Lufta e Pare Ballkanike, Turqia, e cila do pushtoje Adrianopojen. Me pese kundershtare Bullgaria do detyrohet te nenshkruaje paqe me 21 Shtator 1913.
E humbura e Luftes Dyte Ballkanike sigurisht qe do ishte Bullgaria, e cila humbi qytetet Kavale, Drame etj. nga Greket, Adrianopojen nga Turqit dhe pjesen qe i mbetej ne Maqedoni nga Serbet.
Megjithese keto shtete ballkanike nenshkruajten perseri Mareveshje per Paqe, do gjenden prape ne "sheshin e luftes", te pakenaqura, pak kohe me mbas, me fillimin e Luftes te Pare Boterore.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 

RETHANAT E LUFTES...
Ne fund te shekullit te 19 pjesa me e madhe e planetit ishte e ndare midis shteteve te industrializuara te Europes, sic ishin Britania, Franca, Spanja, Portogalia, Hollanda, Danimarka, Rusia, Gjermania, Austrohungaria, Italia etj. Nevoja e ketyre shteteve per gjetjen e lendes se pare per industrite e tyre i solli perballe nje konkurenceje te cmendur per hapjen e perandorive te tyre ne dem te botes se trete dhe te njera tjetres. Shume nga keto shtete kishin gjetur zgjidhjen e problemit te tyre duke ngritur koloni ne Afrike, Azi, Amerike etj.
Ne te njejten kohe behet i njohur dhe perdorimi i naftes si fuqi energjike per makinerite e Europianeve. Keshtu vemendja e Europianve kthehet dhe drejt vendeve si Lindja e Mesme, Afrika e Veriut etj., vende te cilat ndodheshin nen mbikeqyrjen e Perandorise Osmane. Britania dhe Franca, fuqi detare qe te dyja, ariten shpejt te dominojne ne keto zona duke ngjallur ziline te partneret e tyre Rusi, Gjermani dhe Itali. E llogjikshme ishte qe me ndryshimin e interesave te ndryshonin dhe politikat e ketyre vendeve. Keshtu ne qender te vemendjes ne kete kohe u gjende Perandoria Osmane, me Bretanine dhe Francen te mundohen te ruajne shperberjen e saj, Gjermanine dhe Austrohungarine te mundohen te vijne ne ujdi me Sulltanin dhe Rusine te ndihmoje revolucionet qe kishin qellim shperberjen e Perandorise.
Keto politika te mosperputhura kishin si pasoje te sjellin Fuqite e Medha ne nje gjendje krize qe pershkruhet nga mania per ritjen e teknologjise dhe fuqise ushtarake. Ne fillim te shekullit te 20 shtete si Gjermania, Anglia, Franca dhe Rusia harxhonin miliarda dollare per ritjen e fuqise ushtarake. Gjermania po mundohej me cdo kusht qe te krijoje nje flote konkurente me ato te Frances dhe Britanise kurse Britania me Francen donin te arinin fuqine tokesore te Gjermanise. Gjithashtu shpenzime te medha u benin nga keto shtete per shpikjen e armeve masive- lende kimike, bomba etj.- si dhe per shpikjen e avionave. Cdo gje tregonte se shtetet e Europes Perendimore ishin pergatitur t'i largoheshin konkureces te fshehur dhe t'i zgjidhnin problemet e tyre me arme.
Dy polet e konkurences ishin "Antanti" (Britani, France dhe Rusi bashke)dhe "Aleatet e Europes Qendrore" (Gjermani, Austrohungari, Itali) nga ana tjeter. Kriza midis ketyre vendeve u shtonte nga dita ne dite, e vetmja gje qe mungonte ishte preteksti per shpalljen e luftes.
Nderkohe qe ne Europen, qendrore dhe perendimore, ndodhnin te gjitha keto, Ballkani jetonte nje realitet tjeter. Gadishulli sapo kishte dale nga lufterat e pergjakshme ballkanike. Ne Ballkan ishin ndertuar shtete te reja, shtete te cilat shume shpejt do behen preh e shteteve te medha te Europes. Ballkani do jet vendi ku Europianet do gjejne "pretekstin" per te filluar lufte "larje hesapesh" midis tyre. Kjo do te ndodhi me 28 Qershor 1914, kur nacionalisti serb Gabriel Princip do vrasi ne Sarajeve ciftin princor te Austrohungarise, Francesk Ferdinandin me gruane e tij, per shkak se ne kete kohe Serbet donin te mernin nga Austrohungaria tokat me popullsi sllave.



shenim : Shtetet e medha ne kete kohe permbanin shume kombesi, te cilat shume here donin pavaresi ose bashkim me shtetin perkates.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 

NDODHITE....
viti 1914:

Mbas zaptimit te tokave osmane nga Serbet, shteti serb piksynonte clirimin e tokave me popullsi sllave te Perandorise Austrohungareze. Ne keto zona perfshiheshin Bosnje-Hercegovina, Kroacia, Sllovenia etj., ku Serbet ushqenin banoret me propagande antiaustriake dhe me ndjenje nacionaliste per bashkim me Serbine. E llogjikshme ishte qe kjo politike te sjell krize ne maredhenjet midis dy shtetve, Austrohungari-Serbi. Me qellim per te ulur kete nacionalizem sllav ne zonat e Perandorise, pas'ardhesi i stemes te Ampsburgeve- dinastia qe mbreteronte Austrohungarine- Francesk Ferdinand vendosi te vizitoje Bosnjen megjithese i ishin bere kercenime nga serbofilet. Keto kercenime do beheshin realitet pas tentatives se pare per vrasjen e princit Ferdinand, ne mengjes te 28 Qershorit 1914, me nje granate dore te cilen princi e rembeu dhe e hodhi larg tij. Por Ferdinandi nuk e la pergjysem viziten e tij dhe ne te njejten dite ati do i behet atentat perseri nga i cili do ngelet i vrare ai vet dhe gruaja e tij. Lajmi i vrasjes se princit austriak do trondisi Europen dhe do beje te qarte se nje lufte e pergjithshme po afron.
Ne fillim perandori Francesk Josif kerkonte vetem ndeshkimin e fajtoreve por miku i tij Guilem II (perandori i Gjermanise) e shtynte qe te mbante qendrim me te ashper dhe te hakmerej per vrasjen e birit te tij duke i shpallur lufte Serbise dhe Rusise- shteti qe perkrahte Sllavet e Ballkanit ne cdo aspekt.
Me date 12 Korrik perandori austriak i dergon leter Serbise me te cilen kerkon qe Serbia te nderhyje per shuerjen e levizjes antiaustriake ne zone si dhe per ndeshkimin e atyre qe planifikuan atentatin. Mosmareveshja me Serbine kishte si pasoje qe Austrohungaria te bombardoje Beogradin  më 17 Korrik. 
Pas kemnguljeve te Guilemit II, F. Josifi i dergon ultimatum Serbise me 23 Shtator me te cilin kerkon demshperblim per vrasjen e princit austriak. Pergjigja e Serbise ishte negative keshtu me date 28 Korrik 1914 - nje muaj mbas vrasjes se djalit te tij- Perandori Austriak i shpall lufte Serbise.
Gjermania, aleate e Austrohungarise, gjeti rastin t'i shpalle lufte me 1 Gusht kundershtarit te vjeter, Rusise, e cila ndodhej ne aleance me Serbine. Rusia gjithashtu lidhej me aleance me Angline dhe Francen, te ciles Guilemi II i shpall lufte me 3 Gusht. Me 4 Gusht, ushtria gjermane hyne ne tokat e Belgjikes duke menduar se aleati kryesor, Britania, nuk do hyje ne lufte. Ndodhi krejt e kunderta, Britania i'u frikesua kercenimit gjerman per Europen dhe vendosi te hyje ne lufte "para se te ishte vone". Keshtu po me date 4 Gusht, perandori i Britanise, Xhorxh I, i shpall lufte Gjermanise. Me 6 Gusht lufte Gjermanise i shpall dhe Serbia, Austrohungaria i shpall lufte Rusise kurse Austrohungarise i shpallin lufte Franca me Britanine e Madhe (me 12 Gusht). Tani më lufta nuk behet midis dy ose tre shteteve por kemi te bejme me nje lufte te pergjithshme e cila ka sjellur perballe shumicen e kombeve europiane. Per kete lufte Gjermania pergatitej kohë më parë. Strategu Alfred Fon Slifen bente plane per perballim te nje lufte dyfrontale te Gjermanise dy vjet para se te plasi lufta. Planet e Fon Slifen do i ndjeki hap mbas hapi Gjermania, pas shpalljes se luftes.
Me 20 Gusht Gjermanet do hyne Bruksel, por kjo nuk do te thote se lufta me Belget ishte e lehte. Ushtaret belge, 30mije trupa, perballuan heroisht ushtaret gjermane, reth 100mije, duke vrare 25mije prej tyre.
Me date 23 Gusht, perandori i Japonise i shpall luften Gjermanise. Tani lufta i kaloi kufinjte e Europes dhe i perket te gjithe botes, duke mare parasysh gjithashtu se ne lufte do marin pjese dhe ushtare nga Bota e Trete -Indiane, Afrikane, Aziate etj. ne favor te shtetit qe i kishte per koloni si dhe ushtare nga Australia dhe vende te tjera qe ndodheshin nen stemen e Britanise. Deri ne fund te Gushtit ne sheshin e luftes ishin hedhur gati 17 milion ushtare.
Me 15 Shtator, strategu gjerman Pol Fon Hidenburg fitoi ushtrine ruse ne zonen e Mancurise- 125mije Ruse te vrare kurse Gjermane te vrare 40mije. Ne fund te Gushtit, Fon Hidenburgu kishte fituar perseri Ruset ne luften afer Balltikut. Humbja e Ruseve ishte aq e madhe- 100mije ushtare te vrare- sa qe strategu rus Samsonof vrau veten mbas betejes. Pergjithesisht Rusia ne kete lufte u tregua e dobet, sepse pervec mungesave ne teknologji ushtaraket ruse benin gabime fatale. Aleatet (Antanti) e llogarisnin si fuqi Rusine por Kajzeri qe ne fillim e dinte qe Ruset beheshin kercenues vetem kur kishin ushtri tre here me te madhe se ushtria gjermane.
Me 19 Tetor ne lufte do hyje dhe Perandoria Osmane e cila do i shpalli lufte Polonise, e cila ishte ne aleance me Antantin. Me 29 Tetor, Sulltani do i shpalli lufte vet Antantit (Britani-France-Rusi). Hyrja e Turqise ne lufte perkrah "Aksit Qendror" (Gjermani-Austrohungari) keqesoi gjendjen e aleateve. Tani furnizimi i Rusise nga deti u be i pamundur per shkak se Osmanet i mbyllen Dardanelet- ku lidhet Mesdheu me Detin e Zi- per Francen dhe Britanine.Nga toka keto vende nuk lidheshin dot me Rusine se ne mes ndodheshin Gjermania me Austrohungarine. Corcilli, duke patur parasysh poziten strategjike te Turqise, urdheroi te meren masa menjehere kundra Perandorise Osmane.

shenim: Dobesia ushtarake e Rusise shpjegohet dhe nga fakti se Rusia ne kete kohe kishte probleme te brendeshme politike. Ashpersia e Carit kishte shkaktuar kryengritje, (edhe brenda ne ushtri) vrasjen e kryeministrit rus etj.falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

viti 1915:

Me 10 Shkurt, Gjermanet marin peng 100mije Ruse afer lumit Nieman. Me 14 Shkurt, forcat shqiptare, qe me sa duket ndodheshin ne aleance me Autrohungarine, hapin sulme te ashpera kundra ushtrise serbe qe ndodhej ne Shqiperi qe nga fillimi i luftes. Serbet u detyruan t'a lejne Shqiperine dhe atdheu yne nuk hyri ne lufte sepse nuk i shpalli lufte Serbise por thjesht largoi pushtuesin nga tokat e veta. Me 21 Shkurt mbaron lufta e dyte e Masurias ku do vriten 20mije Ruse dhe 90mije do ngelen pengje te Gjermaneve. 
Mars, minat turke do shperthejne gjasht anije luftarake britanike qe donin te mernin Dardanelet, humbja ishte e madhe. Ne te njejten kohe, Gjermanet do bombardojne Parisin me avionat Zepelin, ky ishte nje nga sukseset e para te Gjermaneve ne ajer.
Me 3 Maj 1915, Italia do largohet nga "Aksi Qendror" per shkak se kishte tendenca teritoriale brenda ne Austrohungari. Italia donte te merte zonat me minoritet italian te perandorise sic ishin Tirolo, Tergjesti (Trieste) dhe Istria por Viena nuk donte te bente asnje leshim.
Me 8 Maj, Gjermanet shperthejne ne ujrat britanike super-oqeanin "Luiziana" nga ku do ngelen 1000 te vdekur. Presidenti Uillson kerkon demshperblim nga Gjermanet per pasagjeret amerikane qe u vrane, sepse anija nuk ishte luftarake.
Daten 1 Qershor, "Zeppelinët" gjermanë bombardojne Londren, nuk kishte deme te medha.  
Me 12 Maj, Serbet hyne perseri ne Shqiperi, kesaj radhe do pushtojne edhe Tiranen. Me 26 Maj ne lufte do mari pjese edhe Italia, ne krahun e "Antantit", Italia kishte ushtri ne Egje dhe ne Azine e Vogel (Anatolia). Nderkohe te gjitha sulmet e "Antantit" per zoterimin e Dardaneleve - pika strategjike jashte Stambollit qe lidhte Mesdheun me Detin e Zi- deshtuan. Vec perballimit te sulmeve te Anglezeve dhe Francezeve, Osmanet ariten te korin edhe fitore kundra Ruseve ne afersi te Kaukazit (ne lumin Van).
Nga ana tjeter luftrat e Italianeve me Austrohungarezet ishin bere teper te pergjakshme, ne luften e Isoncos, Italianet kishin 60mije te vrare ndersa Austrohungarezet 45mije. 
Me 9 Gusht, Kajzeri -duke pasur qellim te ndaloje luften dyfrontale qe veshtiresonte Gjermanine- kerkoi te beje paqe me Rusine e cila kishte ardhur ne pozite te veshtire. Por Cari i dha pergjigje negative. Me 31 Gusht, Gjermanet fitojne prape kundra Ruseve, kesaj radhe do shkepusin nga duart e tyre Varshaven. Polonia tashme eshte ndare midis Vienes dhe Berlinit. 
Tetor ne lufte hyne edhe Bullgaria, Ballkani perseri i percare. Me 9 Tetor, forcat gjermano-austrohungareze do pushtojne Beogradin. Me 16 Tetor, Britania i shpall lufte Bullgarise, qe ishte aleate e "Aksit".
Viti 1915 ishte, pergjithesisht, vit favorizues per "Aksin Qendror". "Aksi" megjithese kishte me pak ushtri kori me shume fitore, keto fitore u shkaktuan me shume nga disiplina dhe nacionalizmi qe dallonte ushtaret gjermane dhe austrohungareze por nga ana tjeter nuk duhet haruar se Gjermania ishte shteti me i pergatitur teknologjikisht per lufte. Gjermanet ne kete kohe pervec mitralozeve dhe tanqeve, perdornin dhe avionet bombardues si dhe lende kimike. Por fuqia me e madhe e Gjermaneve ndodhej te nendecet te cilat tani sa ishin shpikur, nga shkencetare gjermane, dhe shkaktuan te Aletatet humbje te medha ne det. Nga ana tjeter Rusia vashdonte te kishte humbje, jo vetem nga Gjermania, por akoma dhe nga Austrohungaria dhe Perandoria Osmane ndersa Franca me Britanine ngadale-ngadale filluan te mbledhin fuqite e tyre per te perballuar "mostren gjermane".

----------


## Kryeplaku

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Kryeplaku_ 
[B]. Gjermanet ne kete kohe pervec mitralozeve dhe tanqeve, perdornin dhe avionet bombardues si dhe lende kimike. [QUOTE]  [B]

shenim : me falni per gabimin e bere, se ne kete kohe tanqet nuk ishin shpikur akoma, ato do perdoren per here te pare nga Anglezet vitin 1916. Te fjalia e mesiperme ngatrova fjalen {top} me {tanks}.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
viti 1916:

Ne Shkurt Gjermanet do ndermarin nje sulm te madh me qellim hyrjen ne Paris. Reth 280mije ushtare gjerman do ndeshen me forcat mbrojtese franceze ne zonen e Verdenit, ku dhe do te krijohet nje kufi midis dy ushtrive. Ne kete sulm te pare Gjermanet do kene humbje te medha, reth 150mije te vdekur. 
Me 9 Mars ne lufte hyn dhe Portugalia, te ciles i shpall lufte Kajzeri, Portugalia kishte kolonira ne Afrike dhe Azi te cilat donte ti pushtonte Gjermania. Po me 9 Mars 1916, megjithese lufta vashdonte dhe nuk i dihej filli, Britania me Francen firmosin mareveshjen "Saiks-Piko" per ndarjen e Lindjes se Mesme. Lindja e Mesme ne kete kohe i perkiste Perandorise Osmane qe po shkonte drejt renimit, Londra me Parisin i premtuan Rusise Dardanelet me Stambollin dhe per vete vendosen qe: Mesopotamia (Iraku i sotem) me Palestinen te vine nen kontrollin anglez ndersa Siria, Libani dhe Kurdistani (zona qe jetonin Kurdet) ti shkojne Frances. Ne te njejten kohe qe Londra me Parisin benin plane per ndarjen e Lindjes se Mesme nga ana tjeter i shtonin premtimet Arabeve per pavaresi dhe per krijimin e shtetit te tyre. Te shtyer nga Aleatet, Arabat shpallen revolucion kundra Sulltanit dhe me 10 Qershor Arabet e princit Husein clirojne Mekken. Clirimi i Mekkes ishte me shume ngritje psikologjike per Arabet, qe e kishin si vend te shenjte.
Me 18 Mars, Ruset do ndermarin kundersulm ndaj Gjermaneve. Deshtim i Carit, reth 100mije ushtare ruse do vriten ne betejen afer liqenit Nars (20mije Gjermane). Por pak kohe me vone, ne muajin Prill, Ruset do korin fitore kundra Osmaneve duke mare Trapezunten. Ne te njejten kohe, nendecet gjermane do shfaqen edhe ne detin Egje, duke veshtiresuar me shume veprimtarine e Aleateve ne Mesdhe.
Me 7 Qershor, Britania do tronditet nga lajmi i vrasjes se Ministrit te Luftes, Lordit Licener, i cili ndodhej ne nje anije qe u shperthye nga nendece gjermane. Sulmet e nendeceve gjermane kishin sjellur shume humbje te Aleatet por edhe te shtetet qe nuk kishin hyre akoma ne lufte, te vrare nga keto sulme kishin ngelur edhe shume Amerikane, kjo kishte si pasoje keqesimin e lidhjeve Gjermani-SHBA. 
Me 30 Qershor, Aleatet hapin sulm ne veri te lumit Som (midis Frances dhe Belgjikes). Ne kete lufte Gjermanet perdorin bomba kimike qe qerojne dhe paralizojne kundershtaret. Nga ana tjeter Ruset do korin nje nga fitoret e para te tyre me rendesi ne kete lufte. Strategu Brusilof do fitoje ushtrine gjermano-austriake ne Austri duke detyruar Gjermanet te lejne pas dore frontin e Somit ku aleatet ishin zene ngushte. Brusilofi zuri peng afro 200mije ushtare. Ne Korrik Brusilofi do kori fitore perseri, kesaj radhe do mari reth 271mije pengje. Humbja per Gjermanet ishte e madhe, Kajzeri u detyrua te dergoje perseri Hidenburgun ne frontin lindor. Nga ana tjeter Ruset do korin fitore edhe kundra Osmaneve ne Kaukaz, 34mije Osmane te vrare. 
Me 1 Korrik, brenda 24 oreve do vriten 60mije ushtare anglez te cilet u munduan te debojne Gjermanet nga vendet qe kishin zene krahe lumit Som. 
Me 15 Gusht Italianet zbarkohen ne Himare, brenda pak diteve do pushtojne Shqiperine Jugore. Dy dite me vone ne lufte do hy dhe Rumania e cila i shpall lufte Bullgarise dhe Gjermanise. Me 27 Gusht Italia i shpall lufte edhe Gjermanise. Me 1 Shtator Rumanise i shpall lufte Bullgaria,e cila kishte pushtuar zonat verilindore te Greqise, Ballkani perseri ne mes te gjakut. 
Shtator, Francezet i'a arijne te debojne Gjermanet nga Somi. 
Me 21 Tetor vritet, nga socialisti Frederik Adler, kryeministri i Austrohungarise. Ironia eshte se dhe vrasesi i princit Ferdinand dhe ai i kryeministrit i shpetuan pushkatimit.
Me 5 Nentor shpallet pavaresia e Polonise, Gjermanet dhe Austrohungarezet e shkeputen Polonine nga Rusia dhe e shpallen shtet me qellim qe te hy dhe populli polonez ne lufte kundra Carit, ne favor te Aksit. Me 30 Nentor vdes perandori i Austrohungarise, Francesk Josif.
Dhjetor, Gjermanet pushtojne Bukureshtin. Nga ana tjeter Francezet sulmojne pozicionet e Gjermaneve ne Verden dhe i zbrapsin, por per t'i'a aritur qellimit u deshen te vriten 700mije ushtare Francez dhe Gjermane. 
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
viti 1917:

 Ne Shkurt Gjermanet, mbas shume trazirave qe kishin shkaktuar ne detet e Europes Perendimore me nendecet e tyre, do shpallin luften detare- e cila ndalohej nga Drejtesia Ndorkembetare e asaj kohe- kundra te gjithave anijeve luftarake ose jo, te vendeve kundershtare dhe asnjanase, qe do shfaqeshin ne Detin Balltik, Atlantik edhe Mesdhe. Ky lajm beri buje ne SHBA, cdo gje tregonte se asnjanesia (utraliteti) e SHBAse nuk do sgjaste shume. Brenda tre javeve te para te Shkurtit Gjermanet do permbysin 134 anije joluftarake ne keto dete.
Me 11 Mars, Anglezet do pushtojne Bagdatin qe deri atehere ndodhej nen fuqine e Sulltanit. Ne te njejten kohe Karoli I, perandori i Austrohungarise, i kerkon Frances mareveshje dypaleshe per paqe. Duken shenjat e para te pamundesise te Aksit Qendror te perballoje ne lufte nje grup te madh shtetesh, sic po ndodhte. 
Me 16 Mars, puc shteti qo detyroje Carin te japi doreheqje. Ne Rusi kishte kohe qe kishin filluar trazira te brendeshme.  Lufta qe vashdonte kishte shumefishuar pakenaqesine e popullit rus, vetem ne vitin 1915 ishin vrare afersisht 2milione Ruse, shpenzimet e luftes kishin rafshuar ekonomine ruse, ushqimet ishin te paketa, populli vdiste per buke. Sindikatat ruse kishin shpallur tereheqje nga aktivizimi punesor, por Cari vashdonte kokefortesine, grevat e punetoreve ishin mbytur me gjak. Duma - parlamenti rus- doli ne krahe te punetoreve, kjo gje beri Nikolaun II te dergoje nje batalion ushtarak per shkatrimin e Dumes por batalioni si perfundim u kthye kundra vet Nikolaut, Carit, dhe e detyroi te jape doreheqje. Qeveria e re ruse ishte me pak e gateshme per vashdimin e luftes.
Nderkohe qe Kajzeri po shpresonte te vashonte luften me nje armik me pak, Rusine, ne anen tjeter te Atlantikut po pergatiteshin per lufte. Me 6 Prill, presidenti amerikan Willson i shpall luften Gjermanise, te cilen e kishte paralajmeruar te mos ngacmonte anijet amerikane. Pergjigja amerikane per lufte ishte e plote, 90 vota pro ne Kongres (nga 96) 375 vota pro ne Parlament (nga 425). Hyrja e SHBAse ne lufte i dha kurajo Aleateve, kryeminsitri britanik Loud Xhorxh e pershendeti hyrjen e SHBAs duke thene se "SHBAja do behet superfuqi e botes ne ate shkalle qe nuk u be asnjetjeter me pare"- parashikim i guximshem ne nje kohe qe SHBAja ishte shume mbrapa Europes teknologjikisht dhe ushtarakisht. Vepra e pare luftarake nga Amerikanet ishte zenja e 91 anijeve tregtare gjermane, nga te cilat 27 ndodheshin vetem ne portin e Nju Jorkut. Ne Dhjetor SHBAja do i shpalli lufte dhe Austrohungarise.
15 Prill, Anglezet me ndihmen e Kanadezeve do fitojne kundra Gjermaneve ne zonen Aras, kjo fitore teritoriale i kushtoi atyre 85mije ushtare kurse Gjermaneve 75mije.
Ne Maj, Austriaket do shperthejne 14 anije italiane ne brigjet e Shqiperise.
Me 8 Qershor, mbaroi lufta e dhjete e Isoncos, Italianet kishin 157mije te vrare kurse Austrohungarezet vetem 75mije.
Korrik, Finlanda, me renjen e dinastise "Romanof" gjeti rastin te shpalli pavaresine e saj nga Rusia. 
Ne Tetor, Britania i ve embargo Norvegjise, Suedise, Danimarkes dhe Hollandes per shkak se ato furnizonin me lende te pare Kajzerin. Por kjo gje nuk duket te mposhte tendencen e Guilemit, te vashdoje pushtimet, ne te njejtin muaj ai do pushtoje ishujt ruse Oesel dhe Dangko ne Detin Balltik.
Humbja me poshteruese, qe uli prezencen, e Aleateve ndodhi me 24 Tetor kur trupat gjermanoaustriake befasuan Italianet duke organizuar kundrasulm ne kohen qe binte shi ne zonen Kaporetto. Humbja e Italianeve ishte e madhe, 10mije te vrare, 300mije te kapur peng dhe 400mije Italiane te tjere dezertuan nga frika. Pergjithesisht figura e Italianeve ne Luften e Pare Boterore si dhe ne te Dyten ishte shgenjyese, gje qe tregon mospergatitjen e Italise per lufte si dhe mungesen e disiplines ne temperamentin italian.
7 Nentor,  do shkruhet nje nga ngjarjet me te medha te shekullit 20, behet fjale per "Revolucionin e Kuq" ose "Revolucioni Bolshevik i Tetorit" -sipas kalendarit julian qe perdornin Ruset data ishte 25 Tetor. Revolucioni i Kuq ishte nje nga revolucionet qe do ndronte historine e njerezimit si asnjehere tjeter, nje dogem e re do mbizoteroje politiken e shume shteteve dhe do ndaje boten ne dy pjese, ne boten komuniste dhe boten kapitaliste. Bolsheviket gjeten rastin per te mare me revolucion nga poshte dhe puc shteti nga siper,qeverisjen ne Rusi. Nje nga qellimet e para te Bolshevikeve eshte te largohet Rusia nga lufta e pergjakshme e cila, sipas Leninit, behej nga kapitalistat per interesat e tyre dhe jo ne interes te popujve. Gjithashtu Bolsheviket nuk e donin ushtrine ne front por perkrahe tyre per te mbeshtetur qeverisjen dhe per krijimin e nje shteti te ri, te shtetit Sovjetik. Me 16 Dhjetor do shpallet armepushim midis Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Aksit Qendror- Gjermani, Austrohungari, Bullgari, Turqi- per aritjen e ketij armepushimi Bolsheviket duhet te benin shume leshime kundrejte tokave si psh. Polonise, Ukraines, shteteve balltike, por kjo nuk do te thoshte se keto shtete nuk do te luftojne perseri midis tyre.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

viti1918...

Ne muajin Shkurt, Lenini me Trockin do krijojne Ushtrine e Kuqe. Vepra e pare e kesaj ushtrie ishte pushtimi i Kievit, kryeqytet i Ukraines e cila sapo ishte shpallur e pavarur. 
Nga ana tjeter, Gjermania po i kerkonte paqe Uashingtonit edhe Londres, por pergjigja ishte negative. Me 20 Shkurt Gjermanet shkelin armepushimin qe kishin shpallur me Rusine duke organizuar sulm ne frontin lindor. Gjermanet do marin pa veshtiresi, biles dhe me mbeshtetjen e antibolshevikeve, vendet e Gjirit Balltik, do marin Rigen dhe do i drejtohen Petritgradit, kryeqytetit rus, me qellim qe te detyrojne Ruset te mbyllin protokoll ne interes te Gjermanise.
Me 5 Mars, Bolsheviket do e levizin kryeqytetin e Rusise ne brendesi te vendit, ne Moske, e cila kishte pozite me te mire. Me 14 Mars, Ruset detyrohen te nenshkruajne Protokollin Brest-Litofsk, me te cilin njihnin pavaresine e Finlandes, e Polonise dhe te Ukraines. Me 20 Mars, Bolsheviket i kerkojne SHBAs ndihme per organizimin e Ushtrise se Kuqe (cfare ironie!).
31 Mars, tre milione Gjermane do luftojne ne frontin perendimor. Forcat e tyre do arine ne afersi te Parisit. Me 6 Maj, brenda nje dite Gjermanet do hedhin mbi 15mije bomba kimike ne pozicionet qe kishin Amerikanet, shume te plagosur (te qoruar, pqaralizuar etj.). Megjithate ne Gjermani ka shqetesim te madh sepse ushtrise po i mbaroheshin municionet.
Ne te njejten kohe Rusia "po shuhej" nga lufta civile, midis Ushtrise se Kuqe, Ushtrise se Bardhe dhe mbretedashesve. Gjendja ne te cilen ndodhet Rusia lejon te fuqite e huaja te zbarkohen ne token e saj.
Me 30 Qershor, kryeministrat Loud Xhorxh, Klemanso dhe kryeministri i Italise Vittorio Orlando i dergojne nje leter Uillsonit me te cilen i kerkojne qe SHBAja te ndihmoje aleatet me 4milion trupa. Aleatet ne kete kohe kishin 1,45milion kembesore kurse Gjermanet 1,65 kembesore, ata kishin nevoje per trupa dhe jo per keshilla. Nderkohe Gjermanet do shpikin nje lloj te ri topi me te cilin do bombardojne Parisin nga 65 milje largesi.
Me 16 Korrik, oficeret ruse qe mbanin peng Carin ne Siberi qe nga dita qe dha doreheqje do e pushkatojne ate dhe familjen e tij, per shkak se ne ate zone po afroheshin Ushtria e Bardhe dhe carofilet, me kete menyre ata i dhane fund mundesise te vij perseri ne fuqi Cari. Kjo ishte menyra me poshteruese me te cilen ju dha fund qeverisjes se Romanofeve mbas tre shekujsh mbreterie.
Ne fund te Korrikut, Francezet me ndihmen e Amerikaneve do marin shume pozicione te Gjermaneve ne frontin perendimor. Gazetat franceze parashikojne se meqenese fitore kundra Aksit po kryen qe tani, deri ne fund te Tetorit, Gjermania do dorezohet sepse atehere Aleatet do ken perkrahe tyre dhe 4milion Amerikane. Nga ana tjeter vashdojne sukseset e Aksit, kesaj radhe Turqit do pushtojne Armenine.
Me 8 Gusht, Aleatet rethuan Gjermanet dhe moren gjithe pozicionet e tyre ne lumin Som. Dhjete dite me vone Aleatet i shpallin lufte edhe Bolshevikeve, sepse ndjenin rrezikun komunist per Rusine dhe per gjithe Europen. Ne Ballkan do filloje kundrasulmi grek ndaj Bullgareve.
Me 25 Gusht, Brazili do i shpalli lufte Austrohungarise.
Shtator, fitoret e Francezeve dhe Amerikaneve do detyrojne Gjermanet te terhiqen nga fronti perendiomor. Gjithashtu Guilemi me Karlin e Austrise do fillojne te kerkojne paqe me Aleatet. Ne fund te Shtatorit, kundrasulmet e aleateve do pakesojne forcat gjermane. Gabimi i Gjermanise ishte se nuk i vuri rendesi kercenimeve te Uillsonit. Tani qe Aleatet jane fuqizuar me 4milion Amerikane duket qarte se po vjen fundi per Kajzerin.
Austria do kerkoje fillimin e bisedimeve per mbylljen e luftes, pergjigja qe ju dha nga Uillsoni ishte "nuk bejme bisedime me diktatore por vetem me qeveri qe shprehin deshiren e popullit". Paqe kerkon edhe Bullgaria.
Me 1 Tetor, Anglezet do marin Damaskun. Me 17 Tetor Hungaria do ndahet nga Austria dhe do shpalli pavaresine. Me 31 Tetor, me revolucion do bjere dinastia e Ampsburgeve ne Austri, vendi do qeveriset me sistem parlamentar. Ne te njejten kohe Hidenburgu paralajmeron Kajzerin se ushtria po shkonte drejt shkaterimit. Me 30 Nentor, Sulltani do nenshkruaje paqe me Aleatet. Italianet do smbrapsin Austriaket. Me 9 Nentor Kajzeri detyrohet te japi doreheqje, ne fuqi do vine socialistet. Lufta po mbaron.

Me 11 Nentor 1918 ne nje vagon treni ne pyellin Kambien, Gjermania do nenshkruaje paqe. Disa nga kushtet e paqes ishin:

1) Brenda 14 diteve duhej qe forcat gjermane te braktisnin tokat e pushtuara si dhe Alsatine me Lorenin (zona me minoritet francez qe i kishte Gjermania)
2)Demshperblim nga Gjermania, me pajisje teknologjike.
3)Gjermanet duhet te clironin pengjet e Aleateve, reth dy milion ushtare.
4) Rikthim i Gjermanise te kufinjte e vitit 1914 (para se te filloje lufta)
5)Flota gjermane duhej te c'armatosej me nje here, dhe ne portet (si dhe ne pika te tjera strategjike) e Gjermanise duhet te vendoseshin forcat e Aleateve.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
PASOJAT E LUFTES...

Kur filloje Lufta e Pare Boterore te gjithe pjesemeresit hyne ne lufte me optimizem, te gjithe palet mendonin se do dilnin nga lufta me fitime te medha ekonomike. Por ndodhi krejt e kunderta, ekonomia e Europes ra "perdhe" dhe do e mari veten vetem mbas viteve 60. Kjo lufte i kushtoi te gjitha paleve sebashku, me shume se 232 trilion dollare (164 miliard ne dite). Mbi 15 milione veta humben jeten dhe mbi 21 milione dolen nga lufta te plagosur- kur them te plagosur e kam fjalen per njerez pa kembe, pa duare, njerez te paralizuar, te qoruar, te shurdhuar etj. Vetkuptohet cfare goditje e madhe ishte per ekonomine te humbi reth 40 milione veta, force punetore, sepse shumica e te vrareve dhe te plagosurve ishin bura ne moshe te re.
Me shume njerez ne kete kohe nuk i vrau lufta por virusi i Gripit, qe u shfaq fillimisht ne Spanje. Lufta lejoi hapjen me te shpejte te virusit. Reth 20 milione njerez vdiqen nga Gripi - vec atyre qe u vrane ne lufte.
Vec te tjerash kjo lufte la shenja te medha ne politiken dhe harten e Europes. Europa "i la mbrapa monarkite", shume shtete europiane do ndalojne se qenuri mbreteri. Fillimisht kishim renjen e Dinastise se Romanofeve ne Rusi, pastaj renjen e Ampsburgeve ne Austri dhe renjen e mbreterise ne Gjermani. Do vashojne renja e mbreterise ne Bullgari, renja e Sulltanit ne vitin 1920, renja e mbreterise ne Itali. Do krijohen shtete te reja si shkak i shperberjes se perandorive te Europes, midis ketyre shteteve ishin Hungaria, Cekosllovakia, Polonia, Ukraina, Finlanda etj. Serbia do behet shtet i madh dhe do quhet "Mbreteria e Serbeve, e Kroateve dhe e Slloveneve". Europa do dali perball nje "rreziku" te ri, te atij Bolshevik. Megjithate gjerat do jene relative, brenda nje dekade do shofim fenomene te tjera ne Europe.
Mareveshja e Kambierit, nuk i zgjidhi te gjitha problemet. Ajo ishte me shume nje mareveshje per mbylljen e luftes sesa nje mareveshje paqeje. Protokolli i vertet i Paqes do jet ai qe do nenshkruhet ne Versali, dhe do jete shume poshterues per Gjermanine, duke lene te kuptohet cfare do te thote kjo per te aardhmen e Europes. Nga ana tjeter ne Ballkan, gjakederdhja duket te mos ket fund, Greqija me Turqine vashdojne akoma luften e cila do mbyllet ne vitin 1922 me Katastrofen e Azise se Vogel- ku Greket do kene humbje te madhe nga Qemal Ataturku. Gjithashtu problemet midis minoriteteve te Ballkanit nuk do ken te sosur.


(Per nje muaj nuk do shkruaje te kjo teme, se do beje nje udhetim ne memedhe. Kur te kthehem do ju shkruaje per diktatoret qe kercenojne Europen dhe per luften civile ne Spanje. Megjithate kushdo eshte i lire te mari pjese ne kete teme, por vetem duke parashtruar ngjarje historike me radhen e duhur.)
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Megjithese u deshen gati 20 milion te vrare qe te mbaroje Lufta e Pare Boterore, ajo la shume probleme te pazgjidhura mbrapa saj, ose me mire duhet te themi se i zmadhoi problemet. Fituesit e LPB u nxituan per te perfituar nga perfundimi, dhe detyruan Gjermanine te nenshkruaj nje protokoll qe vetem i derjt nuk mund te quhej, behet fjale per protokollin e Versalise. Nga ana tjeter Britania e Madhe dhe Franca filluan te bejne ndarjet e perandorive te tjera, Perandorine Osmane dhe Austrohungarine, ne menyre qe vetem ata te dilnin te perfituar dhe pa mare parasysh kombet te cilat i perbenin ato si dhe interesat e fuqive te tjera ne zone. Ne kete kohe gjithashtu vende si Gjermania, Italia dhe Rusia vuanin per gjetjen e ushqimeve dhe ekonomia e tyre keqesohej nga dita ne dite gje qe lejonte shfaqjen e disa personave demagog te cilet i premtonin popullit- i cili ndjehej i lene pas dore- nje te ardhme me te mire. Keshtu, vetem pak vite pas luftes shofim se ne shumicen e shteteve europiane por dhe joeuropiane do vine ne fuqi diktatore- njerez qe moren udheheqjen me dhune, ose nga ata te cilet u zgjodhen me voten e popullit por me pas e kthyen sistemin qeverites ne diktatorial.
 Gjithashtu kjo kohe, dhjetevjecari 1920 dhe 1930, do mbetet si epoke perplasjes ideologjishe. Nga njera ane kemi te majten, Komunistet, Socialistet dhe Anarkistet, e cila ka fituar perparasi gati ne te gjithe Europen dhe duket se po e pushton ate kurse nga ana tjeter kemi te djathten, Liberalet dhe ekstremistet Fashiste. Keto pole ideologjike nuk do vonojne shume qe te perplasen midis tyre me menyren me te eger, luften. 

 Ne kete teme, nuk kam mundesine te analizoje historine e te gjithe diktatoreve qe u shfaqen ne Europe, por do flas vetem per dy prej tyre, te cilet kane ngelur me te njohur ne Histori, behet fjale per Benito Musolinin dhe Adolf Hitlerin.

                                     B. Musolini
 Musolini kishte lindur vitin 1882 nga nje familje e varfer ne veri te Italise, babai vet ishte anarkist, por Musolini zgjodhi te behej komunist dhe me vone socialist. Ne moshe te re ai u be redaktor i revistet socialiste "Avanti". Para se te filloje Lufta e Pare Boterore, Italianet ishin ndare pergjysem, midis atyre qe donin pjesemarjen e Italise dhe atyre qe nuk e donin (te majtet). Musolini megjithese atehere ishte socialist, mer pjes ne lufte dhe plagoset.
 Italia kishte shume humbje ushtaresh ne kete lufte, dhe Musolini largohet nga Socialistet, te cilet e kritikonin luften e bere, dhe krijon "shoqaten e veteraneve". Ne vitin 1920 ai do behet kryetar i partise fashiste. Ne kete kohe beheshin shume trazira midis socialisteve dhe fashisteve, per te mare qeverisjen dhe fashistet do dominojne. Mbas disa vitesh, terrorizimi te popullit dhe atentatesh ndaj socialisteve fashistet do organizojne nje parakalim drejt Romes me 31 Tetor 1922. Qeveria e cila kishte frike nga bemat e fashisteve vendosi qe mos ta ndaloje dhe keshtu fashistet (gati 400mije) do hyne pa lufte ne Rome dhe Musolini do i kerkoje Viktor Emanuelit, mbretit, t'i japi atij kryeministrine. Musolini ishte orator i madh edhe kishte gjetur mbeshtetje te nacionalistet, studentet, fermeret, klasa qytetare, te pasaniket si dhe te Kisha Katolike. 
 Ne vitin 1925 ai do e ktheje Italine ne diktatori, shteti nga kendej e tutje do nderhy ne jeten e perditshme te Italianeve, do shkrihen sindikatat (arma e socialisteve ne te gjithe boten) dhe do perparoje poltiken imperialiste. Ne vitin 1935 Ducja do pushtoje Etiopine dhe nje vit me vone do e nxjerri Italine nga "Bashkesia e Kombeve" (sot. OKB). Ne fillim ai nuk e simpatizonte Hitlerin por me vone ata do bejne alenace dhe ne vitin 1936 do ndihmojne Frankon gjate luftes civile ne Spanje. Ne 10 Prill 1939, Ducja do pushtoje Shqiperine.
(vashdon...)falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 


                                      Adolf Hitler
 Gjermania pas LPB, do dali shume e humbur. Vec tokave dhe jeteve qe i kushtoi lufta, Gjermania do kete humbje te madhe edhe ne ekonomine e saj. Ne kete kohe marka gjermane do ket vleren me te vogel ne historine e saj, dhe shuarje e urise ishte nje problem qe shqetesonte shumicen e shtetasve gjermane. Politikanet Gjermane deri tani nuk kishin bere ndonje permiresim ne jeten e Gjermaneve dhe korrupsioni ishte nje nga problemet me shqetesuese ne jeten politike te vendit. Keto probleme shqetesuese per vendin shfrytezoi ne menyre te shkelqyer propagandistike i riu i lindur ne Austri, Adolf Hitler. Vec te tjerash ai u mundua te ngri dhe ndergjegjen e rene per shkak te humbjes te Gjermaneve. Hitleri do mbledhi pas vetes se tij nje grup njerezish te cilet do e mbeshtesin ate, shume here me menyra antidemokratike dhe do krijoje Partine e Punes Nacionalsocialiste. Me 8 Nentor 1923 ai me ndihmen e disa ushtarakeve do organizoje nje puc shteti i cili do deshtoje.  Vitin qe pason ai do denohet me 5 vjet burgim me akuzen e tradhtise, por do beje vetem 6 muaj burgim. Ne burg ai do shkruaj edhe librin e tij te famshem "Main Kamf" (Perpjekja Ime). Ne votimet e 31 Korrikut 1932 Nazistet do fitojne me 37,4% dhe me 30 Janar 1933 Hitleri do behet Kncelar i Gjermanise.
 Vetem nje muaj pas marjes se kancelarise Hitleri nuk do vonohet te shfaqi fytyren e tij duke nenvlesuar nenin 7 te Kushtetutes
gjermane (qe flet per lirine private) dhe duke shpallur gjendje te jashtzakonshme per shkak te zjarrit te rene ne Reishtag- parlamentin gjerman- qe kishte si pasoje vdekjen e mbi 200 deputeteve. Ai shpalli ne kerkim edhe Komunistet e vendit te cilet akuzonte per venjen e zjarrit por me vone u vertetua se zjarrin e kishin vene vet Nazistet. Brenda 5 muajve qe pasojne,ne Gjermani do ekzistoje vec nje parti, ajo naziste.
 Ne Tetor te vitit 1933 Gjermania do dali nga Bashkesia e Kombeve  dhe nga viti 1935 Nazistet do vejne ne fuqi ligje kundra Hebrejve te Gjermanise. Ne Nentor te 1935 do krijohet nje aleance e re fuqish ne bote do jete ajo midis Gjermanise, Italise dhe Japonise te cilat do firmosin nje mareveshje per "luften e perbashket ndaj rrezikut komunist kudo qe ndodh ai", ne prapaskene kjo mareveshje kishte si qellim ritjen e fuqise se ketyre vendeve ne Mesdhe, Azine Lindore dhe Paqesorin. Me 25 1937 Hitleri do i beje nje pritje madheshtore Musolinit ne Berlin, ku me sa duket dy burrat kishin shtruar plane per luften e ardhshme. 
 Ne fundin e dhjetevjecarit 1930 Hitleri eshte sigurisht njeriu me i rrezikshem per te gjithe boten. Ai do mosperfilli vendimet e Versalise dhe te B.K.  duke e shtyre Gjermanine ne nje gare per ritjen e armatimit tokesor dhe detar, brenda pak viteve Gjermania duke u nisur nga 0 do kete barazuar ne fuqi ushtarake te gjithe kundershtaret te bashkuar. Ai do shkeli Protokollin e Versalise duke ngjitur ne siperfaqen e Gjermanise, Alsatine dhe Lorenin, duke mare Austrine dhe Cekine. Gjithashtu te rrezikshem e ben ate dhe ideologjia te cilen ai perkrahe, behet fjale per Neodarvinizmin sipas te cilit "Arianet e forte do sundojne dhe do skllaverojne njerezit e tjere". Gjate luftes civile ne Spanje ai nuk do nguroje te dergoje atje trupa per perkrahjen e diktatorit Franko.
 Me 22 Maj 1939 do nenshkruhet "Mareveshja Celike" midis Musolinit dhe Hitlerit. Kjo mareveshje kishte si synim beshkepunimin ekonomik, politik dhe ushtarak.  Vet diktatoret u shprehen se kishin "deshire te organizojne Europen dhe te sjellin 'paqen e drejte' per boten". Me sa duket ata ishin pergatitur per nje gjakederdhje te re ne Europe por dhe ne te gjithe boten. Ne Shtator do plasi Lufta e Dyte Boterore.

shenim: Musolini dhe Hitleri nuk ishin diktatoret e vetem ne kete kohe ne Europe. Ne kete periudhe ne Europe ekzistonin shume diktatura si psh. ne Greqi, Poloni, Rumani, Bullgari, Spanje, Portogali etj. Ne Bashkimin Sovetik ne kete kohe kishim Stalinin i cili shduku te gjithe kundershtaret e tij politik.
 Nje nga shkaqet e politikes se tyre imperiale ishte dhe nevoja e Gjermanise dhe Italise per gjetjen e lendes se pare per industrite e tyre qe zhvilloheshin nga dita ne dite.falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Vitet e para te dhjetevjecarit 1930 ne Spanje karakterizohen nga mungesa e stabilitetit ne qeveri. Ne kete kohe populli spanjoll ishte ndare ne dy pjese, ne mbeshtetesit e Komunsiteve, dhe Socialisteve dhe ne ata qe mbeshtesnin Nacionalistet. Me 18 Korrik 1936 vrasja e kryetarit te partise mbrete-dashese, Karlo Sotelo, shkaktoi kryengritjen e oficereve nacionaliste te ushtrise ndaj qeverise te majte qe udhehiqte dy vitet e fundit Spanjen. Vatrat e kryengritjes ishin Barcelona dhe Maroku Verior, i cili ne ate kohe ishte spanjoll, ku ndodhej dhe ushtaraku Franko. Kjo kryengritje pati si pasoje shperthimin e luftes civile.
 Lufta u krye midis mbeshtetesve te "ushtrise demokrate", e cila ishte ne qeveri, dhe te "ushtrise nacionaliste" qe perbehej nga nacionaliste, besimtare te Kishes, tifozet e mbreterise, fermer te cilet i frikesoheshin Komunismit etj. Mijera Socialiste dhe Komuniste nga e gjithe bota do shkojne ne Spanje per te luftuar ne krah te "ushtrise demokratike" sepse i frikesoheshin ardhjes se nje tjeter sistemi fashist ne Europe, midis tyre kishte dhe shume intelektuale sic ishte edhe Ernest Heminguej (i cili do pershkruaj ngjarjet e luftes ne librin e tij " Per ke bien kembanat"). Shtetet europiane zyrtarisht vendosen qe mos te ngatrohen ne luften e Spanjes, por nga mbrapa skenave Gjermania dhe Italia do dergojne batalione ne Spanje per te ndihmuar Frankon, B.S. do dergoje lende ushtarake kurse Franca do armatosi batalionet e huaja qe vajten me deshire. Sidoqofte ndihma e Gjermanise (dhe e Italise) e cila organizoi misionin "Kondor" ku mernin pjese 20000 ushtare naziste midis tyre dhe forca ajrore ishte shume me e madhe se sa ndihma e shteteve te tjera te cilat brenda pak kohe do e nderpresin ndihmen e tyre dhe nuk do kritikojne nderhyrjen gjermane.
 Me 16 Gusht 1936, rebelet nacionaliste do vrasin 1200 ushtare ne Bandahoz. Ne Shkurt te 1917es ata do marin Malagen, me ndihmen e 15000 fashisteve Italiane, ne kete beteje do zejne 5000 rober nga "ushtria demokratike". Ne te njejtin muaj beteja te ashperta do behen gjate qytetrethimit te Madritit. Me 28 Prill 1937 paturpesia naziste nuk ka fund, Gjermanet do bombardojne nje qytet asnjanes ne shtetin e Baskeve ku do mbeten te vrare 1500 njerez te pafajshem. Me 19 Qershor nacionaliset do marin Bilbaon. Tetorin e 1937es ne lufte do mari pjese vet i biri i Musolinit, si pilot i derguar nga Italia per ndihme ndaj Frankos. Ne fund te vitit 1937, Nacionalistet e Frankos kontrollojne te gjithe Spanjen Veriore. 
 PARADOKSA E LUFTES...
 Batalioni "Ernest Telma" qe perbehej nga Gjermane komuniste qe kishin vajtur per te mbeshtetur "ushtrine demokrate" do perleshen me bashke'atdhetaret e tyre naziste qe ishin derguar nga Hitleri ne ndihme te "ushtrise kombetare". E njejta gje do ndodhi edhe midis Italianeve komunist dhe fashist qe luftonin ne Spanje.
 Maj 1938, 6000 ushtare demokrat (te cilet ishin perfqesues te qeverise) do kerkojne strehim politik nga Franca. 
 Qershor 1938, batalionet e huaja qe kishin vajtur me deshire ne Spanje vendosin te largohen nga lufta, pas vendimit te shteteve te medha per lehtesimin e ikjes se tyre, sepse tani te majtet Spanjolle nuk luftonin vetem me Fashistet e Frankos por luftonin edhe me njeri tjetrin. Gjithashtu lufta e "ushtrise demokratike" tani udhezohej nga partite e percara e se Majtes dhe nga Stalini.
 Me 26 Janar 1939, Franko do pushtoje Barcelonen. Lufta tani kishte mbaruar me fitoren e Frankos. Shtetet e medha te Europes do njohin zyrtarisht qeverine nacionaliste ne Spanje. 
 Bemat e para te Frankos ne qeveri ishin, 688 pushkatime gjate Shkurtit edhe Majit dhe dalja e Spanjes nga B.K. (sot OKB). Pushkatimet e kundershtareve vashduan edhe muajt e ardhshem por bota atehere gjendej ne lufte. 

RENDESIA E LUFTES CIVILE SPANJOLLE PER STABILITETIN NDERKOMBETAR
 Lufta civile la reth 500mije te vrare dhe detyroi mijera Spanjolle te largohen nga atdheu. U deshen shume vite qe te ndreqet demi ekonomik dhe psikologjik (per Spanjollet e ndare pergjysem) qe shkaktoi lufta. Bota e Lire beri gabimin e madh te mos i japi rendesine e duhur kesaj lufte duke i'u frikesuar rrezikut te majte, por duke lene te fuqizohet rreziku fashist. Fitorja e Frankos, u pasua nga festat e fitores te organizuara ne Berlin dhe Rome, pra tregonte qarte se fashizmi kishte perparesi. Spanja nuk do mari pjese, zyrtarisht, ne luften boterore qe do vijoje por ajo do behet "ura e Gjermanise" per ne Afriken e Veriut. Pas shperthimit te LDB, ushtria naziste nuk do kete mungese nafte per artiljerine e saj pikerisht se do perdori Spanjen si ure per ne Afrike, sepse nga Mesdheu dalja ne Afrike ishte e pamundeshme per shkak te mbikeqyrjes se Bretanise se Madhe. Nese nuk do ekzistonte Spanja fashiste, mbase lufta e dyte boterore nuk do zgjaste pes vjet. Nuk eshte cudi qe Hitleri, filloje luften direkt mbas fitores se Frankos ne Spanje. Gjithashtu Franca kur i'u dorezua Hitlerit kishte frike se ne te kundert Gjermanet do hynin ne France nga Veriu por edhe nga Jugu, ku ndodhej Spanja.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ne vashdim te kesaj teme vendosa qe te mos shkruaje per Luften e Dyte Boterore, per shkak se nje teme e tille do donte shume perpjekje dhe sepse ju mund te keni me shume dije se une per nje kete teme. Gjithashtu ne Forumin Historia e Shqiperise ka shume tema qe flasin per luften e dyte boterore.

falemiNDERit

----------


## lis

Kreyplako te lumshin duart dhe jete gjate qofsh per keto postime interesante.
Mbreme kam ndenjur rreth 6 ore vetem per ti nxjerre fundin ketyre postimeve tuaja.
Eshte e mrekullueshme dora jote qe i koncentron, perkthen ne shqip dhe i hedh ne forum.

Tani mbas urimit te mesiperm qe e meriton, une kisha edhe nje pyetje.
Shkruajte pershembull per historine e epokes moderne duke filluar qe nga 1912.
A keni mundesi te shkruani ne kete teme apo ne nje teme tjeter te re per ngjarje te tilla te ngjashme por me ndryshimin se keto ngjarje qe ju mund te hidhni ketu ti perkasin epokes se Mesjetes.
Shkurtimisht po qe se merr iniciativen.
Pershendetje Lis

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Lis, faleminderit shume per fjalet e tua te ciat me japin kurajo te shkruaj akoma me teper.
Une kete kohe jam shum i zene, se po bej dy detyra shkencore, njera prej tyre ka lidhje me historine e Shqiperise gjate kohes ottomane. Vec kesaj beje dhe shume ore mesim. Ky eshte edhe shkaku qe kam lene edhe kete teme pergjysem, por do e vashdoje me vone me "Mareveshjen e Jaltes".

Une gjithmone kam qene adhurues i "historise mesjetare", dhe ne universitet beje mesime per Mesjeten. Te ky forum kam shkruajtur, per "Halifatin Arab" dhe per "Vandalet", qe bejne pjese ne historine mesjetare dhe mesdhetare. 
Ideja jote eshte e bukur, dhe besoje se dhe persona te tjere ne Forum kane mundesine t'a bejne, po do mundim. Megjithate te premtoje, se do gjeje kohen qe te permbledh ne nje teme "Historine e Bizantit", histori qe fillon bashke me fillimin e Mesjetes dhe mbaron bashke me mbarimin e Mesjetes.falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Ne kete teme do mundohem te pershkruaje, me mundesine e paket qe kam, nje nga temat me te rendesishme te shekullit te 20'. Kjo ngjarje do ndikoje aq shume mbi fatin e botes, sa as vet Lufta e Pare dhe e Dyte Boterore. Behet fjale gjithmone, per "Mareveshjen e Jaltes".
 Me 14 Shkurt 1945, megjithese nuk kishte mbaruar akoma LDB, ne Jalte te Krimese (sot Ukraine) do takohen udheheqesit e tre superfuqive te botes per te biseduar te ardhmen e saj. Keta ishin, Iosif Stalin, Franklin Rusvelt dhe Uinston Corcill. Teorikisht ky takim kishte per qellim bisedimin reth rikthimit te botes ne mareveshjet qe ishin nenshkruar para luftes, ose rikthimi ne stabilitetin e para luftes, dhe reth ndertimit politik te botes se re.
Ky takim u be ne nje periudhe kur superfuqite e vjetra koloniale, Anglia dhe Franca, kishin humbur prestigjin e tyre per shkak te luftes dhe ne skenen nderkombetare kryesonin dy figura te reja, SHBA dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik, i cili me Ushtrine e Kuqe i kishte treguar boten se ishte i zoti per qellime me te medha. Bisedimet u bene kryesisht midis Stalinit dhe Rusveltit, kurse Corcilli kishte me shume rolin e veshguesit. Pergjithesisht (nga ato qe na jane bere te njohura) bisedimet u perqendruan reth te ardhmes te Gjermanise dhe Japonise mbas lufte, reth rolit te ri (me te bute) qe duhej te kishte Franca ne skenen nderkombetare dhe reth leshimeve qe Perendimi do bente kundrejt BS ne lidhje me ritjen e rolit te saj ne luften qe vashdonte ne Azi.

VENDIMET, te cilat na jane bere te njohura ishin keto (afersisht):

1)Bashkimi Sovjetik pranon te mari pjese ne protokollin i cili do nenshkruhet me 25 Prill 1945 ne S.Francisko per krijimin e OKBes, organizate qe kishte per qellim ruajtjen e paqes ne bote duke pranuar si pjesetare te gjitha shtetet qe interesoheshin. Ky vendim i BS ishte i rendesishem po te kemi parasysh se BSja ishte perjashtuar nga  Bashkimi i Kombeve-organizata para'ardhese e OKB- per shkak te luftes me Finlanden.
2)Bashkimi Sovjetik mer persiper te hy ne lufte kundra Japonise, nje muaj mbasi te jete dorezuar Gjermania. Si shperblim BS do mari ishujt Kurile, Sahalinen Jugore (ne Paqesor) dhe kontrollin e kalimive hekurudhore dhe detare te Mancurise, e cila u njohe si province kineze.
3)U vendosen kufijte e Polonise. Nje pjese e rendesishme tokesore ishpoloneze do i kaloje B.S.
4)Tre superfuqite njohin zyrtarisht qeverine e Josip Broz Titos ne Jugosllavi (qeveria u krijua me 1 Nentor 1944).
5)Tre fuqite e medha marin persiper detyrimin per te ndihmuar, pas luftes, shtetet e pushtuara nga Hitleri dhe Musolini ne fushen ekonomike dhe politike. Gjithashtu do ndihmojne keto shtete ne ndertimin e qeverive te cilat do perfaqesojne shumicen e popullit (dmth. qeveri jodiktatoriale).
6)Ndahen zonat e mbikeqyrjes se Gjermanise pas lufte, nga aleatet. Stalini eshte kundra krijimit te nje zone franceze mikeqyrjeje ne Gjermani. Megjithate kjo zone, qe do kontrollohet nga trupat franceze, do krijohet ne saj te kembenguljes se SHBAs. Aleatet betohen te shdukin shenjat e Nazismit ne Gjermani (dhe gjetke). Saper demshperblimet te cilat duhet te paguante Gjermania per shkaterimet qe shkaktoi rane ndakort qe te vendosnin ne nje takim tjeter, mbas luftes. Megjithate Stalini shprehu pretendimin se Gjermania duhej te paguante 20 miliard dollare, 10 nga te cilet do i merte BS. Si perfundim per kete ceshtje u vendos ne Takimin e Pocdamit (15 Korrik 1945), po nuk mbaroi aty se Gjermania do detyrohet te paguaj dhe demshperblime te tjera nga shtetet qe do hidhet ne gjyq.
 Per kete mareveshje Rusvelti dhe Corcilli do kritikohen rende ne shtetet e tyre, me akuzen se bene shume leshime kundrejt BS, por ata do shprehen se mbeshteten te aleanca me BS.
 Sigurisht qe nuk jane vendimet e mesiperme ato qe i japin rendesi te madhe kesaj mareveshjeje. Se cfare u bisedua ne takimin e Jaltes ende nuk dihet mire. Por pothuajse te gjithe analizuesit bihen ndakort se ne Jalte (edhe ne Pocdam) u ndane zonat e mbikeqyrjes te botes midis BS dhe SHBA. Keto zona u ndane me nje hollesi te mprehte, po te marim parasysh ngjarjet qe do vijojne. Keshtu shpjegohet edhe fakti i ndarjes pergjysem te shteteve si Gjermania (ne Perendimore dhe Lindore) dhe Koreja (ne Veri e Jug). Ne saj te kesaj mareveshje shpjegohen fenomene si ai i Greqise, ku nderkohe qe shumica e popullit ishte me Partine Komuniste BS nuk nderhyri fare per ndihme perkundrazi Anglo-Amerikanet ndihmuan forcat e djathta dhe si perfundim gati 100mije Komuniste do braktisin atdheun (mbas luftes civile) duke kaluar ne Shqiperi dhe nga Shqiperia do streohen ne BS si dhe shume raste te tjera. Nga kjo del qe pavaresisht nga deshira e kombit sistemi i qeverisjes ne shume shtete ishte vendosur me perpara, ne sistem kapitalist ose komunist. Pak a shume zonat ishin ndare ne kete menyre, Europa Lindore, Ballkani, pjese e Europes Qendrore, Kina, nje pjese e Azise qendrore dhe e Azise se Poshtme do i kalonte Bllokut Komunist(me ne krye BS). Pjesa me e madhe e Mesheut, Europa Perendimore dhe Amerika Latine do i kalonte Bllokut Kapitalist (me ne krye SHBAne). Ne kete ndarje me sa duket nuk u moren parasysh zona si Afrika qendrore (Bota e Trete, ngaqe ishte akoma koloni), Australia, Kandaja etj. ne te cilat nuk behej fjale per ekzistence komunizmi. Keshtu kemi krijimin e tre boterava, Bota e Pare (bota kapitaliste), Bota e Dyte (bota komuniste) dhe Bota e Trete (bota e varfer). Jashte ketyre "boterave" do ngelen, me kalimin e kohes, Jugosllavia, Egjypti dhe pak a shume Kina, te cilat do ndjekin nje politike te pavarur nga superfuqite.

shenim: Nga "ngjarjet e shek.20" lashe jashte ngjarjet e Luftes se Dyte Boterore, si psh. pushtimet e Hitlerit, bomben atomike ne Hiroshime etj. te cilat jane nga ngjarjet me te rendesishme te shekullit qe kaloi, por analizimi i LDB nuk ka fund. Gjithashtu besoje se per nje teme te atille duhet te hapet nje faqe e vacante dhe, pak a shume, shume gjera dihen. Saper paqartesite qe mund te jene krijuar nga kjo teme, besoje se do zgjidhen me hapjen e temes qe vijon ("Lufta e Ftohte")
perSHENDETje

----------


## Eni

Kryeplak,

shkruaj e dicka te lutem, mbi pararendesen e Jaltes, Konferencen e Teheranit, pervjetori i se ciles ishte ne keto dite (28 nentor-1 dhjetor 1943).

Pikerisht ne kete konference u duk budallalleku dhe verberia amerikane para Stalin-it, duke i kthyer kurrizin Churchill-it mbi nje bote qe po vlonte e qe shpejt do ndahej ne dysh.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Eni,
Ke te drejte, duhet te isha referuar edhe te Mareveshja e Teheranit e cila vuri bazat per dy Takimet e ardheshme, te Jaltes dhe te Pocdamit. Qe te ekzistojne aleanca midis shteteve duhet te ket leshime nga njera ane te tjetra. SHBAja sigurisht qe duhet te merte më me seriozitet kerkesat e BS se sa ato te Anglise e cila ishte renuar nga lufta. Saper Stalinin nuk ka dyshim qe ishte dhe kriminel, duke shdukur dhe shoket e tij (dha shembull ne shume diktatore te tjere) por nuk duhet te harojme se ishte udheheqesi me i madh i BS dhe nga dipllomatet me te afte te shekullit. Ishte njeri qe "te vriste naten dhe te qante diten", dmth. nga ai njeri i prisje te gjitha. Keshtu me fuqine e madhe qe kishte mare BS, Rusvelti nuk mund te menjanonte kerkesat e Stalinit, ne nje kohe qe rreziku gjerman nuk kishte mare fund ende. Dhe ne fund aleanca e Rusvelt-Stalin solli fitoren kundra fashizmit, se humbja e pare e madhe e Gjermaneve ishte ne Betejen e Stalingradit (ku forcat e Stalinit, ne nder te te cilit u emerua edhe qyteti thyen rende Gjermanet) dhe pastaj ajo e Normandise ku roli amerikan ishte kryesor. Kurse ne fund te luftes, forcat e para qe hyne ne Berlin ishin trupat sovjetike, kjo tregon fuqine e BS.
 Ne Takimin e Teheranit (22/28 Nentor 1943) u bisedua me shume reth kufijve te ardheshme te BS, reth kufijve te Polonise, pergjithesisht per te ardhmen e Europes Lindore (duke perfshire dhe Ballkanin) dhe per ceshtjen e Gjermanise (pas lufte). Ajo qe kaloi, dhe u miratua dhe me Jalten, ishte ideja e Rusveltit i cili donte qe ne Gjermani te vendoseshin pas lufte trupa nga fuqite e medha (SHBA, BS, Angli, France). Kurse Corcilli donte qe shume toka t'i shkeputeshin Gjermanise dhe t'i bashkoheshin shteteve te tjera, dhe kishte idene e krijimit te "Federates se Danubit" ne te cilen do ngjitej edhe Bavaria. Mendimi im eshte se duke e ndare nje komb copa-copa nuk e zgjidh problemin por e smadhon (mer shembull Ballkanin, ku paqa eshte dicka e pa'aritshme). Megjithate ne takimet e Teheranit (qe ishin me shume se nje), shume here Rusvelti me Stalinin bisedonin pa pranine e Corcillit (fshehurazi), kjo tregon se Anglia ngeli jashte bisedimeve.

Pasi te kem mbaruar me shkrimin e kesaj teme do kemi mundesine te bejme dialog reth te gjitha ceshtjeve te parashtruara.falemiNDERit

----------

